# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Клиент-серверная схема

## Aristes

Прошу простить за чайнеческий вопрос. Но инфу упорно найти нужную не могу, или хотя бы ответ.

Ситуация такая. Существует связка на одном физическом сервере Windows Server 2008 + 1C 8.2 + PostgreSQL + куча различных баз.

Необходимо некоторое количество баз перенести на новый сервер баз данных (тоже PostgreSQL) причем не ненужен зеркальный отказоустойчивый кластер. На одном сервере БД будут одни базы данных на другом другие, и все это в одном кластере (ну что-бы не покупать отельную лицензию на новый сервер 1С + клиентские).

Возможно ли реализовать такую схему?

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------


## parimatch

Ставки на спорт в букмекерской компании Париматч. Надежно, быстро, честно! Отличный сервис, широкая линейка спортивных событий, продуманный интерфейс! Ко всему этому присутствует онлайн пм казино parimatch!

----------

